# Xingyi Liu He (Xingyi 6 Harmonies)



## Xue Sheng (Oct 10, 2013)

The Six Harmonies is divided into two sections: San Nei He or Three Internal Harmonies,  and San Wai He or Three External Harmonies

Listed below is the Six Harmonies

San Nie He - Three Internal Harmonies

Xin (Heart/Spirit) leads the Yi (Intent/Mind)
Yi (Intent/Mind) leads the Qi (Energy)
Qi (Energy) leads the Li (Strength)

Chinese saying: Xin Yi Qi Li 
Don't let the translation of Xin as heart of spirit fool you, it has nothing to do with spirituality

San Wai He - Three External Harmonies

The Shoulders and Hips harmonize
The Elbows and Knees harmonize
The Hands and Feet harmonize

More later on Xingyi Liu He


----------



## Xue Sheng (Oct 11, 2013)

The Six Harmonies: (Liu He)


> The hands harmonize the feet
> The shoulders harmonize with the hips
> Thet elbows harmonize with the knees
> The heart harmonizes with the intent
> ...


----------



## Xue Sheng (Oct 11, 2013)

This one tells me much more about the topic and some points I feel appliy to js tabout every martial art out there

From "Boxing Manual Hebei Style's Five Principles and Seven Words by Jin Yunting"




> *The Essential Points of Xingyi Boxings Six Harmonies and the Extremities*
> 
> The mind harmonizes the intention;
> The intention harmonizes with the qi;
> ...


----------



## Xue Sheng (Oct 11, 2013)

Just as a note

It was this part



> The left hand harmonizes with the right foot;
> The left elbow harmonizes with the right knee;
> The left shoulder harmonizes with the right hip,
> And conversely so on the right side.



That helped me figure out the power in Bengquan


----------

